#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  自畫像(?!)

## 野狼五蚊

小弟第一次把自己畫的圖貼上網，
也是第一次在這裡發文章，
請大家多多指教!!

----------


## 希格狼

整體上看感覺不錯！
可以在加油，而且很可愛

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不錯喔=w=！
身體的平衡抓的很好，只有幾個小地方的比例不太正確。
而且有上色啊！尤其是尾巴毛色的漸層跟頭髮的反光都表現出高質感。

唉呀呀～不過如果是新獸，記得到洽特版去報到唷=w=

----------


## 雷恩

應該是臨摹圖吧

顏色上的不錯呀！
線條也蠻俐落的。

----------


## Fenrir

感覺上是隻很陽光的少年獸
尤其是這樣的上色方式我特別喜歡(大私心)

多貼圖.多參與討論讓大家認識你吧 加油：3

----------


## 野狼五蚊

腳短嘛~^^"
這是因為我是在一張A5的畫紙上畫，
下圖就能看到為什麼對腳會有這個問題出現。
<strike>至於這幅是不是臨摹圖，</strike>
<strike>答案：不是!</strike>
我是用鉛筆畫完後，
再用針筆畫線。
<strike>所以會有一種像臨摹的感覺^^</strike>

<strike>被刪掉的</strike>是我誤解了，在此作出更改

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不錯不錯...
用針筆是有漫畫前途的表現=w=
如果以後想挑戰更細緻的畫，
可以從先在開始改用沾水筆，保證你會獲益良多～

有時候如果發現紙太小張，
其實不需要硬是改變比例。
試著利用文字與半影化來處理，將其素描化或是POP化，
省略會被切掉的部份，變成自然的設計也是種方式。

嗯嗯...大概就是這樣囉=w=

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

哇～好陽光阿XD

歡迎加入狼版啦～
版上眾獸大部分都有MSN，可以跟大家多聊聊喔^^

----------


## 雷恩

呀~想說你是不是會錯意了...
臨摹是指畫圖時以他人的作品為範本，
來參考、學習、模仿等

原圖是這張吧

----------


## 野狼五蚊

哈~真快被找到原圖~!
對不起，我果然是一位大新新新手
連"臨摹"這詞也誤會了..XD

P.S我下回貼一幅用乾粉彩畫的狼(用黑色紙的)給大家評評分

----------


## 嵐隱

歡迎新獸啊~
就算是臨摹的，感覺也滿成功的~!

...你的名字也滿個性的???~XD

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

沒想到雷恩竟然找到原圖...
不過這樣看來，
五蚊的臨摹很強喔...而且還是不同素材，
看樣子以後有出同人誌的希望，請加油吧！
(叫其他獸來完成自己的私心=w=...)

話說原圖的光澤讓他看起來很萌...(毆！！)

----------

